# Newbie



## SMyers (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All, 

It has been 30 years since I've owned horses. Instead of going on vacation we stayed home and got a 3 year old mustang/pinto.Tomorrow, a 14 yo mustang is arriving.
We are looking forward to relearning to ride over the fall and winter, getting ready for trail riding and camping next summer.

I'll take any info you want to pass my way. I looking for riding lessons if you know someone just east of Portland, OR.

Oh, i fit in the over 40.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there!!!! i work in SE PDX! we live in canby and have a 2 1/2 mustang gelding 


oooooh can't wait to see pics!!! 

welcome to the forum  you'll have to stay in touch!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Horseforum.

:shock: 30 years! You'll be surprised how quickly it all comes back to you. Congratulations on making the decision of getting back in the saddle. Nothing quite like it, ever.


----------



## SMyers (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hi*

Hello,

Dusty is here. I took pictures, but I guess the resolution is too high. 
They won't load.

It was nice to hear form someone close by.

What kind of riding do you do?

thanks





















free_sprtd said:


> hey there!!!! i work in SE PDX! we live in canby and have a 2 1/2 mustang gelding
> 
> 
> oooooh can't wait to see pics!!!
> ...


----------



## SMyers (Sep 20, 2008)

*Hi*

Hello,

Dusty is here. I took pictures, but I guess the resolution is too high. 
They won't load.

It was nice to hear form someone close by.

What kind of riding do you do?

thanks





















free_sprtd said:


> hey there!!!! i work in SE PDX! we live in canby and have a 2 1/2 mustang gelding
> 
> 
> oooooh can't wait to see pics!!!
> ...


----------



## SMyers (Sep 20, 2008)

*Pictures*

I got some to work.




free_sprtd said:


> hey there!!!! i work in SE PDX! we live in canby and have a 2 1/2 mustang gelding
> 
> 
> oooooh can't wait to see pics!!!
> ...


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!
I am also in the over 40 club and also just got back into horses after nearly 25 years away from them.
We have been back into horses for a few years now and can not imagine ever being without them again. 
I know you will really enjoy your horses and I am happy for you. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SMyers (Sep 20, 2008)

*HI*

Hi Fancy,

thanks for the Hello.





FancyAppy said:


> Welcome!
> I am also in the over 40 club and also just got back into horses after nearly 25 years away from them.
> We have been back into horses for a few years now and can not imagine ever being without them again.
> I know you will really enjoy your horses and I am happy for you.
> Welcome to the forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Brookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice to meet you, SMyers! Good luck with your new horses!


----------

